# I am FED UP with Petco + 3 New Rescues!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Well after the horrifying conditions I found the bettas in petco in last week, I emailed them, they forwarded my email (which included pictures and a video of the condition of the bettas in the store) to the manager and he proceeded to call me the next day. He was pleasant enough on the phone but definitely annoyed. He told me they were going to keep a better eye on the bettas and take them all off the shelves and check them all over and make sure they are all healthy, and blah blah blah. And then he proceeded to reprimand me for taking a video in his store, So I informed him that I would HAPPILY take it down if the conditions of the fish improve.

So I went back into today, exactly 1 week after that phone call, and I am not happy with what I saw! The bettas all looked bad in some way. They were stressed out, had color loss, ripped fins, beginning stages of fin rot, clamped fins, bloating, etc. There was one dead baby. I do not believe they checked them at all, nor do I believe that any sort of water changes have been done since the last time that I was there! 

I brought home 2 from petco today and one from petsmart.

The first one from Petco is a red crowntail male who has an awful internal bacterial infection. I don't think he's going to make it through the night, but I'm going to do everything I can for him. I've named him Cosmo




The ammonia reading from his cup, close to 4.0ppm



The second is a little veiltail that my friend fell in love with, he's in bad shape, but I think he might make it. His name is Martini.




His ammonia was also around 4.0ppm



and the boy from petsmart is an extremely skinny doubletail, but he's active so I think he's going to be fine. Meet Chai




His ammonia was around 0.50ppm


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Unfortunately the little red CT, Cosmo, just passed away...


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP Cosmo. /:

You're amazing, MoonShadow. It's very inspirational what you do.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

wow that's just terrible veiltail looks pretty nice though hopefully he gets better


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

So sad.. 

I hope the other two pull through for you.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

my petco is the same


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

wow.. Cosmo looks so terrible in that first photo. Hope the other two make it through with a full recovery


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I hate to say this but if you are paying full price to rescue the bettas, you are just making the problem worse, they will just order more and the care of them will not change,usually when I rescue I make a big enough fuss to either get them discounted or free, I have been thinking of ways to solve this problem and basically you have to go above the store level and take it to their home office, which will just make the store clean up their act breify. I am thinking about posting vids on youtube along with sending them to their home office, the youtube vid should contain the store it's location the managers names even better if they have that wonderful pic out in the store this is your store manager sign use that and of course any emials sent to home office and their replys


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope the other 2 pull through.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so fortunate that my PetCo isn't like this! I don't know what I'd do (I'd probably end up with all the bettas at home) if they were like this, although my PetSmart isn't great but they do take better care than this!

Shame on that manager, I understand he has to make sales, but this is ridiculous and completely uncalled for. Don't they realize that they will sell more if their stock is in tip top shape?!?! Why doesn't this add up in people's heads sometimes?!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The store managers are a waste of time I find most are rude if you actually find them in store. They usually are gone. I like the idea of post the videos on Youtube and writing corporate. I do worry what the the likely response is that they will just take sickly bettas off the floor. That's what I've seen them do when I complained. I would try for discounts but I have found Petco to be the most unwilling to to give discounts on sick fish. When I tried they wanted to clear with the regional manager. I got the distinct sense someone was going to get in trouble for discounting.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Stone said:


> Well I hate to say this but if you are paying full price to rescue the bettas, you are just making the problem worse, they will just order more and the care of them will not change,usually when I rescue I make a big enough fuss to either get them discounted or free, I have been thinking of ways to solve this problem and basically you have to go above the store level and take it to their home office, which will just make the store clean up their act breify. I am thinking about posting vids on youtube along with sending them to their home office, the youtube vid should contain the store it's location the managers names even better if they have that wonderful pic out in the store this is your store manager sign use that and of course any emials sent to home office and their replys



I have rescued many many many bettas that I have gotten either completely free or discounted. But I will not leave a betta in need behind. Im sorry but I wont. But I dont go buy it and leave. I talk to employees, point out whats wrong. They hate to see me coming. But refusing to buy a fish isnt going to break their back. Their real money doesnt come from selling the animals but from selling the supplies for that animal. And I REFUSE to buy anymore supplies of any kind from them. And seriously I know rescuing is a controversial topic but whether you bring that sick fish home or leave it to die on the shelf its still going to be replaced.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> I have rescued many many many bettas that I have gotten either completely free or discounted. But I will not leave a betta in need behind. Im sorry but I wont. But I dont go buy it and leave. I talk to employees, point out whats wrong. They hate to see me coming. But refusing to buy a fish isnt going to break their back. Their real money doesnt come from selling the animals but from selling the supplies for that animal. And I REFUSE to buy anymore supplies of any kind from them. And seriously I know rescuing is a controversial topic but whether you bring that sick fish home or leave it to die on the shelf its still going to be replaced.


+1

They get ALL of their fish stock for pennies on the dollar (such is the purpose of wholesale), and it doesn't really matter to them if they all live or die.


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

MoonShadow

Your efforts are admirable and an inspiration... You rock


----------



## crystalicethorn (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm inspired by what you do :')
I only saved 2 males from ending up in a fish bowl, but thats it, nothing special. I wish i could help more bettas in the future. And i hope the other two recover!
And I hate the fact that people only care about money! It makes me sick and i cant stand the thought of these little guys suffering every single day.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

My next will be a rescue or an AB. We are going to move Finn downstairs and have an empty tank begging to be filled 

SIP Cosmo. The little DT is going to be adorable!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Martini didnt make it either. I feel like such an absolute failure. ..


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

You need to stop beatting yourself up Moon.... You do sooo very much for the little babies... yOU ARE FIGHTING AN UPHILL BATTLE AGAINST BOX STORE EMPLYEES WHO DONT CARE ABOUT THE FISH.

Opps sorry for the caps


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

SIP Cosmo and Martini!!

You are not a complete failure! Look at how many you have rescued and saved from for sure death? Unfortunately not all of them are strong enough to recover. Having 4.0 ammonia in their cups for who knows how long definitely doesn't help matters. Plus for the short amount of time you had them, they at least had clean warm water. 

Rescuing bettas like this doesn't make any difference to the store's bottom line. Whether they sell them or not, they still get paid for them.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

MoonShadow said:


> Martini didnt make it either. I feel like such an absolute failure. ..


In the case of rescuing fish I think you need to measure success by how hard you tried. Many of us who love bettas or any fish or any living creature, will speak up about mistreatment or abuse and do what is in our power to do in order to help. Our caring and desire to help makes a difference. YOUR caring and desire to help makes a difference!!!! Even if certain fish don't make it, their stories inspire others to make changes and do what they can to make the world a better place in whatever small way they can....all that caring adds up! Don't stop doing what you're doing! You are a HUGE success in my book!!!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

MoonShadow said:


> Martini didnt make it either. I feel like such an absolute failure. ..


Don't be so hard on yourself MoonShadow! I have a beautiful new addition to my family who is already loved by all because you are NOT a failure! I know the deaths are hard on you, but you have to remember the ones you saved. Maybe it's time to start printing yourself some before & after pics of your successes like Patrick, Charlie, Cheeto, Oz, Lemon Doodle, Boomer, Whiskey, Norbert, & Echo and hanging them where you can see them regularly. I've known you less then 3 weeks and you've found and rescued all of them since then. Most are now in their forever homes because of your loving care. 

There's also the people you have inspired. My daughter is 15, but she now wants to rescue bettas when she gets older. She's already studying what she'll need to know and spent the last money she had to take home a pretty VT with SBD. If I let her she'd bring one home every week, but I put condition on her rescuing (such as learning what bettas might have & how to treat it, plus have meds she might need on hand, and the homes they need while getting better).

You are not a failure, but an inspiration hun. Remember all the fish and people life you touch by doing what you do.


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

You are far from a failure! You inspired me to take in two rescues! The first one, Pineapple, I did all I could for but he was in too bad of shape and unfortunately passed away the same day... 

My newest little guy is LITTLE, much smaller than my other boys but obviously male. His name is Equius and he is a blue crowntail with fin rot who looked very depressed. The employee at that Petsmart (not the closest one to me... I had to go a bit farther for the tank stand I wanted) at least paid attention to the bettas. She told me that he hadn't been eating and she wasn't sure how long he'd last. I couldn't leave him there after hearing that. I got him home, into some warm clean water and started treat his fin rot and tried getting him to eat. He mainly just moped at the bottom and I was getting worried but this morning I woke up to find a small bubble nest! 

He ate happily today and was swimming a bit more! 

You inspired me! 

You have to remember all the good you are doing! And even the ones who pass away at least got out of those dirty little cups and got some love! They have their best chances with you! You are amazing and have to remember that no matter how hard it gets! <3


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for being so sweet!! It's just a lot, losing 4 in 1 week... We will be going back to petco tomorrow to return cosmo and martini... So we'll see what I end up coming home with!


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

I think that even though Cosmo and Martini passed away they were much more comfortable and happier with you even for a short period of time then they would have been at that petstore. I am sorry for your losses but I do think you made their lives better, even if it was at the end.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

MoonShadow said:


> Thank you everyone for being so sweet!! It's just a lot, losing 4 in 1 week... We will be going back to petco tomorrow to return cosmo and martini... So we'll see what I end up coming home with!


That's the spirit! Can't wait to see who the lucky fishies are!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We wouldn't have Norbi if you were at all a "failure"! We simply ADORE him!

Let me know what you find there!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

MoonShadow, I think it is absolutely awesome what you do and how you pull off a little mini protest against animal abuse, just enough to make a difference. Don't feel like a failure,those fish's last hours were their most pleasant and,although its tough, when you are in the business of rescuing animals you have to expect things like this to happen, as hard as it is. You tried your best, but the damage done by the store was irreversible... Sip.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

We need more people like you in the world MoonShadow!


----------



## Linkus (Mar 25, 2013)

that is so great what you are doing! 

I am lucky that the pet stores near me and decently clean, I have run into a few that are so terrible.. there is one that i see sick fish all the time. many of them only have one eye, no color, terrible water, are in cups that are marked wrong. I feel so bad for those fish.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

MoonShadow...has anyone ever told you "YOU ROCK!!!"? Well you do!!!  Those fish had the best last moments the poor things could've hoped for in the condition they were in...thanks to YOU! 
*hugs*


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I actually finally got someone to discount a sick fish. It's an elephant ear that I know had been there about a month and half no doubt due to the $19.99 price tag. I actually was somewhat interested in him when I was looking for fish but the $19.99 was more than I wanted to pay. I left with three others. I persuaded a girl with last night to sell him to me for $5.00. I could tell she like the bettas she was trying to get me to buy one in particular that she liked the coloring of. So I appealed to her caring about them. She wanted follow up photos. I hope he lives. He didn't look good this morning. I have him posted in fish emergencies now.


----------



## JefferyAndMilo (Apr 19, 2013)

I had been up to a PetCo on Tuesday, and was sad to see 2 dead fighter fish up in their cubbies. I had told the employees, and they seemed happy that I found the dead fish. Probably in worry that it might damage their fighter sales if they were left up there. Its a shame how much these poor fish go through until they either die, or are taken home by someone who is willing to take care of them for as long as they need. I think the only thing worse than seeing them up there on the shelf are the people that buy fighter fish for office cubicals and put them in tiny vases, or people who buy them for their children and they end up in tiny bowls.

At Petsmart, where I rescued a halfmoon, they were in much much better condition than the other ones. They all seemed lively, but they were swimming in their own filth. The thing that bugs me the most about where they put these fish is the little fact sign they have up next to them.
"Did you know betta fish thrive in small and tiny places? In the wild, they live in rice puddles!"

No, actually, they live in 550,000 gallon rice paddies that are knee deep.
Does that sound like a 3x3 inch plastic cup to you?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

JefferyAndMilo said:


> Does that sound like a 3x3 inch plastic cup to you?


Especially when that cup is MAYBE half full!

MoonShadow had this brilliant idea of things to do with her business cards, and I think if some of us did this or similar with a care sheet, or a URL to this website, it would help.

She thought that putting her business cards INTO the boxes that those "betta" tanks are sold in would get people curious enough to go to her site.

I think if most of us did something similar, or tuck them under the cups or between them, that people would see them and wonder what they are.

We could all be advocacy ninjas! ;-)


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonshadow you have inspired me to expand my betta capacity and make some room for rescues. 

Disgusted at the condition of these fish being so emaciated and in filthy water.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> Especially when that cup is MAYBE half full!
> 
> MoonShadow had this brilliant idea of things to do with her business cards, and I think if some of us did this or similar with a care sheet, or a URL to this website, it would help.
> 
> ...


I'd be up for it. I've been thinking of making a care sheet and seeing if my lps would let me leave them by the bettas. Free of charge to them of course.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

All of you guys are so wonderful!! I feel so blessed to be on this site with so many awesome fish loving people! I have a lot to update and ill do so when i get home later. Too much to type on my tablet! Lets just say i had a nice chat with the petco regional manager and came home with gorgeous new boys that i got after returning poor martini and cosmo!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I save as many as I can but that usually means one of my fish has to die to make room for a new one be it rescue or one I really want, If I had the time and place and all the tanks and the stuff needed I would rescue more of them be it there is always a need for it, when I make my petstore rounds in knoxville I stop by 2 petcos 2 petsmarts, 2 pet supply plus and my favorite one "the aquarium" that one is one of the southeasts largest and all the fish are well taken care of, they even have a strict return policy of 14 days and you need to bring water in for testing I have only had 2 fish from their die on me and basically was my fault with bioload pushing but the petcos and petsmarts would be an endless supply of rescues well one of the petcos for sure could keep any rescuer busy I wish I could save them all but I can't no one can then there are the 2 walmarts in my area I don't even need to go into them to know there is at least 2-3 rescues in them, maybe when I retire I will spend more time saving them to be adopted out


----------



## lovefordebbie (Jul 7, 2013)

your so inspritational. any way i can help?


----------



## Shine (Jul 5, 2013)

I know what you mean...I saved Harry. He was the last Betta that was still moving. All the other ones at my PetCo were turned over from disease. I couldn't sleep last week, worrying that he too would suffer the same fate. then BOOM, this week he did a complete 180...healthy as ever. As you can see all his lower fin areas are curled and messed up. He still needs a lot of TLC. I have been doing 100% water changes every 2 days with water conditioner. Here's his latest picture.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Man I wish I had the nerve to ask for a discount on fish to rescue! Kind of tough when your young


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

wow, all the boys from my pet smart are perfectly healthy! i didnt c one in their sick the last time i was there!!!!!!!


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

mattoboy said:


> Man I wish I had the nerve to ask for a discount on fish to rescue! Kind of tough when your young


 Too true. I wish I had the nerve, too, but it's hard for people younger than 20 in our community to be able to persuade anyone . 

On another note, it'd be really cool if someone made a video of themselves persuading an employee for a discount on a sick betta and posted it, so others could see how it's done :grin:. 'Cause most people like me have no idea how they would go about doing that :demented:


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

When I got Sir Bacon, he was pale, skinny and had very little finnage. 

I asked if they did discounts for very sick fish and the cashier said no... I could have asked for the manager but I really wanted to get my fish home. 


I also go to that Petco a lot, and don't want to have issues in the future. 
I do regret not raising a stink, because there is no excuse for fish to be in such poor condition. NO EXCUSE! If it's your job to sell animals, you should do it right and keep them healthy.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Poor guys...


----------



## ARNOLDluvsYOU (Feb 26, 2013)

when ever i go to petco i usually get the sick ones just to get them out of there and try to make them healthier and if not i make their last few days or weeks special


----------

